# OH Gnoooooome!



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"Hehe, I told y'all thays real!" 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article902014.ece

a video of a gnome thingy meandering in lowlight spooking some Argentinian kids.

real or not...the movement gives me the creeps.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those little things are spooky how ever you look at them.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh....what the !!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Kinda stupid to me. lol. I mean, its some dude with a pointy hat walking strange. I don't find it that creepy. lol. sorry.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool anybody we know?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i thought it was pretty cool and freaky. It could be fake or just a crazy midget walking through town. The video says it was on a camerea phone and it seems legit since he films his friends laughing and then turns to the side plus one of them fainted and had to go to the hospital. Plus, the whole town is reporting incidents and once again it could be a deranged midget.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It throws rocks too..that would just **** me off. Love the vid, thanks Hib!!


----------

